# The Coolest Looking Buck



## Worm Man (Jan 7, 2006)

Took the sitter home last night and upon pulling in her drive, there stood a nice size doe. Dropped her off and knew that some more does and some bucks were probably close by. I turn on my brights and see some does on other peoples lawns, than look to my right and there stood a monster buck. I stopped the car and he stared at me, steam blowing out his nose. What amazed me the most about him was that his body was pure white up til his neck where he was primarily brown up to his head. He also had some white spots mixed in with the brown. I am not a hunter but have seen my share of deer and never seen a deer that looked like this. It was awesome. I didn't get a chance to count his points but he appeared to have a very nice rack. In 37 years, I have never seen a deer like this before, has anyone else seen anything like this? Is this pretty typical?


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

I do believe its called a piebaw(spelling?) I've seen several doe like this, but no bucks. I heard they are a result of inbreeding but don't really know..


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

That is called a piebald deer. Sort of a half-albino genetic mix. Check out some pictures here.
http://www.google.com/search?source...=1T4GZHZ_enUS250US250&q=piebald+deer+pictures

I also have a story that starts " took the sitter home last night and....." but it's not for this forum.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

lmao triton175


----------



## jrsfish (May 21, 2004)

Does she live near the metroparks,Ive seen a buck just like that for over three years now,its usually in the puritas area.Looks like it was held by the feet and dipped in chocolate up to its neck, with a few brown spots on its rear.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

We have a couple pure albino does right around my house in northeast ohio


----------



## Worm Man (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for the link Triton. The pictures do show what I saw. This was a very good size buck and not a doe and it was located not too far from the metroparks.


----------



## ohfisherman (Aug 16, 2007)

he is about 6-7 years old and hangs out at the bottom of grayton road. i alomost hit him 3 weeks ago when he was crossing w. 210. i will post a pic of him from 2 years ago.


----------



## ohfisherman (Aug 16, 2007)

you should have seen him years ago. he is on the downward phase of his rack now. sorry about the pic quality. all i had was my camera phone.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

MuskieManOhio said:


> We have a couple pure albino does right around my house in northeast ohio


With the rarity of a true albino deer it would be hard to believe that two would be found in an area. I am not saying it is impossible but very unlikely. Keep in mind that piebald deer may be almost all white but they are not truly an albino. Most of the piebald that I have seen over the years (which is probably about a half dozen) have been similar to the picture that ohfisherman posted.


----------



## Worm Man (Jan 7, 2006)

ohfisherman, that is him. I saw him in a development off 210. He has definitely grown since the picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

There are 2 separate piebald deer in that area from puritas/mastick hill going up towarde the golf course and the hill formally known as the red brick hill. I see one of the 2 almost every day with the one bucks antlers being in bad shape this year. The second buck is of a higher brown percentage. I have seen both within 1/4 mile of each other. It is not caused by inbreeding . It is just a genetic coloration characteristic that once is shown becomes a dominant gene trair. There is another area near sandusky that they are becoming frequent at


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

It has been years since I have heard mention of piebald deer. The interesting thing is in todays Marion Star there is a story of an 11 year old girl near Marengo that got her first deer. It was a piebald deer. Now I come here and find a thread talking about piebald deer. Maybe they are not as rare as they once were.

LoweBoat


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

bkr43050 said:


> With the rarity of a true albino deer it would be hard to believe that two would be found in an area. I am not saying it is impossible but very unlikely. Keep in mind that piebald deer may be almost all white but they are not truly an albino. Most of the piebald that I have seen over the years (which is probably about a half dozen) have been similar to the picture that ohfisherman posted.[/QUOTE
> 
> When I was growing up Mill Creek Park in boardman has a few albino deer, I remeber seeing them in my buddies nieghborhood. Don't know about anymore, but there was definetly multiple albinos.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Stripers4Life said:


> bkr43050 said:
> 
> 
> > With the rarity of a true albino deer it would be hard to believe that two would be found in an area. I am not saying it is impossible but very unlikely. Keep in mind that piebald deer may be almost all white but they are not truly an albino. Most of the piebald that I have seen over the years (which is probably about a half dozen) have been similar to the picture that ohfisherman posted.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is a link to the old base with deer photos, Notice the dark eyes not albinoes!
http://www.syracuse.com/photos/news...ew_gallery.cgi/syr/view_gallery.ata?g_id=3585


----------



## ohfisherman (Aug 16, 2007)

he is missing half of his rack. don't know what happened, its just gone. there was a small doe that ran around down there also. he was the only buck that i knew of around that area. i live a few streets away so i see him all the time. in the summer he looks like a kitchen garbage bag sitting up in the woods. i will be amazed if he makes it until next year. and by the way, the rangers do look out for him. if anybody ever poached him i think it would get some special attention!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Just because a deer in pure white doesn't make it an albino. It needs pink eyes and pink nose. Most pure white deer will have brown eyes and dark nose.


This is the point I was trying to make as well. Albino and piebald are two different characteristics. Albino deer are extremely rare while piebald deer are somewhat common. I am not saying nobody has ever seen an albino deer in Ohio but I would guess that the large majority of those claiming to have seen an albino were indeed seeing a piebald deer.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

They must be rare because I have been hunting for almost 20 years and have never seen an albino or a piebald in the wild.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishstix said:


> They must be rare because I have been hunting for almost 20 years and have never seen an albino or a piebald in the wild.


I have a few years on you (30 or so hunting) and I have seen about 4-5 in my years. So yes they are pretty rare, just not nearly as rare as an albino which I am pretty sure I have never seen.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I killed a piebald 4 or so years ago. i wanted to know more info on them so i called up an odnr officer. he said that about 500 piebald or albino deer are taken out of ohio every year. that was a much higher number then i was expecting. it sure does make a great tanned hide over my fireplace!


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

in springfield there is a small population of piebalds... most nearly everyone of them that I've seen are on private property close to cj brown in the city limits... last year there were 5 in this group and so far this year 6... 2 mature does, a basket rack 6pt and 3 yearlings... and last year out in mechanicsburg off 29 near yankee hill rd, my father and I saw 2 pure white does walking a fence line... as stated the probability of them being actual albinos is slim, but at 300 yrds there was no way of telling for sure... but they are certainly one beautiful animal


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

thats a pretty cool pic from the car window. nice looking buck


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

i missed a 4 pt piebald yesterday evening.... i'm still sick over it


----------



## EPB (Nov 8, 2005)

I live off of W 210 in Fairview and have seen this buck a number of times the last 3 years


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I hunted Penn. for 50+ years and have only seen one White Albino buck and a couple of Piebald's ..They are so rare most never see one in there lifetime..It alway's reminds me of a story that was posted in the Pennsylvania Game News a monthly magazine..I still have the issue don't know exactly wher it is right now..But the title was Don't Shoot the White Deer ...Bad luck follows...Great Pics........JIM.....CL....


----------

